# Alrighty, here he is....



## Minimor (Oct 18, 2009)

Please be kind, these are not flattering photos by any means...he's hairy, he's muddy and yes, he's a little bit potbellied. After being weaned & hauled up here & put on hay....he was not keen on grain until the past week when I moved our Mini colt in with him, then he started loving his grain (I'm still not sure if he just needed competition, or if he was too lonesome to eat grain, but up until little Imp moved in with him he'd only eat grain about one meal out of 6 and he had developed quite a hay belly). But, now that he's eating his grain mixture he is filling out nicely and the tummy is starting to shrink.

He's a sweet little guy and I like him even in his winter scruffies--once spring comes and he's nicely rounded and clipped out & cleaned up I think he'll be VERY nice. I'm sure taken with his older sister Dora; in fact with his two paternal siblings Tim & Ava too, and I'm expecting Q will be every bit as lovely as they are next year. (I want to get more pix of the 3 yearlings before winter too but don't know if it will happen...there's a lot to be done here before winter & I'd need to be triplets to get it all done!)

So, this is Q, in all his grubby glory....even his cute little white face is filthy today.


----------



## minih (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you for the pics, he is very nice and will even be better once you fill him in. I like his tailset and he has a nice length of neck! And I just love wide blazes, well any blaze actually





We had a weanling one time that would not eat like you said and started her on some ulcer medicene and before long she was wolfing her food down. I think some times these little ones get ulcers and do not show them as much as the older horses, expecially since we expect depressed behaviour from them traveling to new situations and weaning.


----------



## dreaminmini (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh Holly, He is so handsome!!!



He has a beautiful neck and I just love his face. Nice big blaze and kind eyes. I like him a lot.



You are so lucky I didn't see him before he got home LOL


----------



## MiLo Minis (Oct 19, 2009)

Well it's about time we finally got photos!



He is a handsome boy Holly and I bet he cleans up great! Can't wait to see the pretty pictures next summer! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations he is very nice. Looking forward to seeing him all cleaned up this coming year.


----------



## shelly (Oct 19, 2009)

He is quite handsome and will look very striking next spring all fit and trim!!! Congratulations!!!


----------

